# Louisiana flats



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey yall,
    I have been enjoying this site for some time now and thought it was time to show and tell. Here's a trip my brother and I took a few days ago. We headed out south of New Oreans in search of some bulls. The weather was pretty good for this time of the year. The high pressure didn't seem to negatively affect the fish too much. We were throwing a crab fly and epoxy spoon all day getting a few doubles. The biggest fish went 15 pounds, but we casted to a few stingy bulls. We lost count of the fish totals. It was great day. We'll be at it again soon. Anyway, enjoy folks.  ...might I add yall have some flipp'n crazy emoticons... [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]

Yeeeee HAw!  let the games begin








































































that'll do it!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice reds on fly. Thats one thing I didn't get to do when we were there was catch some on fly, sucks when you forget you flyrod in the truck


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW ;D Great stuff. Keep the reports coming and include some shots of the boat when get a chance.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

PV- when I was reading your LA report. I was thinking...where are the flyrods?! Sucks you forget them, but the cloud cover meant you would've been throwing bind. In those conditions we like to throw those deer hair topwater divers WEEDLESS over those mats of widgeon grass...and do work! [smiley=dighole.gif] 

Hey thanks Tom, here are some more pictures

Dolphin 









The sand/shell flats


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice report and welcome to the forum!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great report and awesome boat!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Make me want to drag my boat home to Slidell. Have not been to see my sister for a while. Nice pictures.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report and thanks for sharing. maybe cole will take the lead and we can form a posse for a road trip out that way, only problem is that we may never leave  ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm reading that a few of you guys really want to fish over here. Most of us from Louisiana lust over yall's diverse and scenic fishery. As I read you guys talk about wanting to come over here...I'm thinking, heck I'd love to get into some snook or little tarpon! 

If some of you guys decide to come down (or up) here, send me a message and hopefully I can help yall where to stay and where to fish, etc.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'm reading that a few of you guys really want to fish over here. Most of us from Louisiana lust over yall's diverse and scenic fishery. As I read you guys talk about wanting to come over here...I'm thinking, heck I'd love to get into some snook or little tarpon!
> 
> If some of you guys decide to come down (or up) here, send me a message and hopefully I can help yall where to stay and where to fish, etc.


PM sent


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What time of they year is best in your region?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> What time of they year is best in your region?


You too, eh Jan? Sounds like we'll fill the chartreuse micro bus... 



-T


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Imac, the best time for Louisiana marsh fishing is NOW. We like October through February. Why? Northernly winds blow water out of the marsh exposing our oyster and sand flats. We find the best water quality toward the gulf a few days after a front. Also, this time of year the bull reds are finished spawning and they enter the estuary seeking tender vitals! The northern marshes always has nice water due to widgeon grass. Beware of duck hunters in all of our marsh esp the northern marshes. The season starts tomorrow morning. They only get to hunt a few times a year, so they get the right-of-way. Just listen (and take cover)...you'll know where they are! Also, look out for decoy spreads. Or, just fish towards the gulf.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I will add that you DO NOT need a fancy-pants technical skiff to access some sweet redfishing. I invested in a great kayak and have been enjoying some areas that the skiffs can't reach. One reason I like the kayak is how we can launch just about anywhere...and nooooo gasoline!





































entrance to my favorite duck pond


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

This thread has caused my boat to go on Christmas vacation and my dogs to stay in a kennel. I am so easily mislead.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

All that on fly...what a day! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Welcome to the forum.


----------

